# Thought I'd share my work here...



## Seventhframe

Non watch related photography.

http://www.seventhframe.com/

VII which is my work with musicians.
OCP which is my private work.

Comments welcome:-!


----------



## DragonDan

Long live Dimebag!
That is some good work, you seem to try to not go for the expected perspectives. 
Maybe instead of posting a link to your entire website, just post a small sampling of photos for critique/ comments.

~D


----------



## DragonDan

deleted- double post 'cause of dumb computer...


----------

